# Grouper on the fly.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I got to Rhett's house well before daylight yesterday morning. We'd planned a flyfishing trip for Spanish mackerel. We stopped in Hernando Beach, about 5 miles from Rhett's house for chum. Here is the new boat.









We launched at Hernando Beach and headed to a well known rock about 9 miles from the ramp. It was a little bumpy with the wind at a bad angle for a fast trip. About half way out, a big twin OB CC passed us, cutting across Rhett's bow within 50 yards. Courtesy would suggest passing behind us. 

We anchored on the rock and deployed a chum bag. While we were anchoring, a nice Bluefish crashed Ballyhoo right off the bow. Looked like it was gonna be good. Tons of Pinfish came right up. Wind and tide were at odds so flyfishing was very tough. 

Rhett's first fish of the day. This one will have to grow a little before it gets to minimum size.









Here is Rhett's big Grouper for the day.








About the time we got there, a boat flew right by us, closer than he should have considering the speed he was running. About 30 minuted he came roaring back from offshore and anchored too close to us. He obviously dodn't have a clue what he was doing because, when he dropped his anchor he was sideways to the seas and droped his anchor on the down wind side of his boat, about amidships. They had a b**** of a time getting straight, right in the middle of our chum line. Next, he cranked up an old Johnson Airbouy and set it over the side and began rigging hoses for a couple of divers. WTF, we left.

Rhett took me on a tour of the Hernando Beach canals and showed me at least 100 Snook from dinks up to 40#. Most were in the 20# range. We saw very few Redfish, a few Trout, lots of Sheepehead including a few biguns' but literally tons of Mullet and Mangrove Snapper. In several of the places, the Snapper were all very nice, 12-14." As usual, these Snapper wanted nothing to do with flies. The Snook were equally uncooperative but we darn sure know where to fish now.

Fun but unproductive trip in a very nice boat.

Thanks Rhett. You've paid attention.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Capt. Ken, where is Hernando Beach? Judging by the snook reference I am assuming fairly far down south.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *FlyLipps (4/5/2009)*Hey Capt. Ken, where is Hernando Beach? Judging by the snook reference I am assuming fairly far down south.




http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&q=Hernando Beach


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I live just north of Crystal River. We have lots of Snook here now days. Hernando Beach is about 50 miles further South and about 20 miles north of Tarpon Springs.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I had always heard that Tampa was about as far north as snook appeared on a regular basis, with a population large enough to make them a viable target species. How far North do they now exist? Are you targeting them mostly on fly, and if so what patterns? Thanks for the info.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I catch most of them on a Zara Spook but when the spirit moves me and the wind ain't bad, I take only my fly rod. My favorite fly is one I call "Half a Chicken." Lots of white or grizzly feathers tied on a hook. I'll tie a new one in the morning. In the surf, I use a fly that is darn near invisible and catch Snook on 30 foot casts.


----------

